# Yosemite sur PC: Besoin d'aide



## Talus (17 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau dans le monde du hackintosh, je me suis documenté le plus possible pour essayer de résoudre mes problèmes mais je n'y arrive pas. J'espère qu'on pourra m'éclaircir sur ces points qui me posent problème 

Avant tout, voici ma configuration pc:
- CM: Asus PZ868-V-B3
- Pr: intel core i5 2500k
- CG: Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII
- Mém: 2*4Go Corsair DDR3 PC3

J'ai installé Yosemite via unibeast à l'aide d'une clé de 8 Go.
Je n'ai pas de problème pour l'installation, c'est plutot la post-installation qui me cause des soucis.

En effet, j'ai utilisé multibeast et essayé de le configurer pour que je boote directement à partir du DD mais je n'y arrive pas. A chaque fois que je fais la configuration multibeast et que je reboot via le DD, il y la pomme qui apparait puis plus rien.
Quand j'essaie alors de redémarrer à partir de la clé (pour changer les réglages multibeast), je n'accède plus à yosemite: c'est la même pomme qui apparait et bloque le processus. Je suis obligé donc de REINSTALLER yosemite (30 minutes à chaque fois)

J'ai donc réinstallé yosemite au moins à 6-7 reprises avec des configurations de multibeast différentes (j'ai réussi juste une fois à booter à partir du DD au début mais comme j'avais pas le son, j'ai retouché dans les réglages multibeast et ça a de nouveau bloqué une fois que j'ai rebooté). Malheureusement je n'ai pas pris note des réglages de la seule fois où ça avait marché...

Je n'ai donc pas le son ni la possibilité de rebooter yosemite directement à partir du DD,

Les réglages que je mettais systématiquement étaient les suivants:

-DSDT free (une fois j'ai essayé avec easybeast)
-Audio: ALC892 (pourtant j'ai pas de son)
-Disk: 3rd Party eSATA (external ou internal ??? j'ai mis "e"SATA parce que j'ai vu ce réglage sur le net)
Trim enabler (10.10.0 TRIM patch)
-MISC: 
Fake SMC (v6.11.1328 + plugins + HWMonitor Application)
USB3.0
-Network: intel AppleIntelE100e v3.1.0
-System: AppleRTC Patch for CMOS Reset
-Bootloaders: Chimera v4.0.1
-Boot options: 
Basic options, generate cpu states, graphics enabler=yes, hibernate mode - desktop, ex dev mode, use kernel cache
system definitions: mac pro 3,1
themes tonymacx86 black

Ensuite je rajoutais à chaque installation d'autres options dans les options boot ou drivers mais ça résolvait pas le problème

Merci d'avance


----------



## Talus (18 Novembre 2014)

EDIT:

J'ai réussi à régler le probeème du boot, le seul problème que j'ai c'est l'absence de son ...
Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner quelques pistes de solution 
Merci


----------



## polyzargone (19 Novembre 2014)

Essaie VoodooHDA : http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/file/1194-voodoohda-287-pkg-installer/


----------



## autantpourmoi (5 Décembre 2014)

Hello 
peux tu nous dire ce que tu as fait pour regler ton probleme de boot
ca pourrait m'interessé
merci


----------



## polyzargone (5 Décembre 2014)

Quel est ton problème et ta config précisément ? As-tu un dd dédié à OS X ou il est sur le même disque que Windows (ou autre OS) ?


----------



## autantpourmoi (7 Décembre 2014)

hello
et merci pour le message
config i75930k Gigabyte x99UD4 , EVGA GTX 970 sc, 32 GO crucial
je n'ai qu'un dd avec Yosemite pas prévu d'installer windows sur celui ci du moins
Yosemite est installé et marche et est stable 
j'ai fait une tentative hier d'installer clover bootloader en suivant un tuto http://www.rampagedev.com/?page_id=234 me suis arrete ligne 18...Je n'ai jamais compris quels kexts je devais mettre dans le dossier de la partition Efi....
du coup en redemarrant ce matin, j'avais un screen clover merry christmas  m'offrant 5 choix de boot dont celui de booter sur le dd...j'ai essayé et yosemite est lent au demmarrage et de plus ma carte graphique n'etait plus reconnu , ecran qui scintille etc...
j'ai du rebouter sur ma cle usb avec un f12 au demmarage ( c'est ma clef d'installation , elle apparaissait dans les options de boot de l'ecran de demarrage clover , mais ne marchait pas meme en la selectionnant )
j'ai reinstallé ma config avec multibeast , tout fonctionne à nouveau je continue de booter sur ma clef USB.....pour l'instant


----------



## polyzargone (7 Décembre 2014)

Alors, quelques précisions :

Le tuto que tu as suivi est destiné à la création d'une clé USB d'installation. En principe, la méthode est sensiblement la même pour une installation sur le disque. Le fait que tu ai un écran de boot Clover semble indiquer qu'il est bien installé.

Avec Clover, les kexts doivent être installés dans la partition EFI du disque dur (pas à la racine du disque dur  ) dans le dossier EFI/Clover/Kexts/10.10

Il ne faut pas confondre la partition EFI et le dossier EFI qui se trouve dans cette même partition.
Pour être clair, tout ce qui concerne ton Hackintosh (kexts, fichiers de démarrage, patch etc&#8230 doivent se trouver dans cette partition. Sur la partition où est installé l'OS, il ne doit rester que&#8230; l'OS 

Les kexts à installer dans Clover sont ceux que tu utilises avec Chameleon/Chimera (c'est la même chose  )  pour notamment le son, le réseau et/ou la carte graphique et bien sûr l'indispensable FakeSMC.

Il faut également éviter d'avoir deux bootloaders différents avec un disque formaté en GUID. En Gros, Clover pour la partition EFI ou Chimera/Chameleon pour la racine de ton disque dur.

Si tu veux utiliser Chameleon, il faut effacer le dossier EFI et les fichiers boot (ils sont peut-être masqués) de la partition EFI et installer Chameleon sur la partition de l'OS.

Pour Clover, il faut retirer le fichier boot de Chameleon à la racine du disque dur (peut-être masqué lui aussi) et sélectionner Install in ESP à l'installation.

Enfin, pour ta carte graphique non reconnue, il faudrait nous donner le modèle et que tu post ton fichier config.plist qui doit sans doute être mal configuré.

Mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, tu es revenu à Chimera/Chameleon. En virant les fichiers de Clover comme je te l'ai expliqué et en ré-installant Chimera sur la partition d'OS X, ça devrait marcher.


----------

